# CAD Rechner für max. 700€



## rabensang (7. Februar 2009)

*CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Hallo Leutz.

Ein Kumpel will in CAD Rechner haben. Nur leider ist das Neuland für mich. Spiele Rechner sind kein Problem nur von sowas hab ich keine Ahnung. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob man mit einem normalen System mit ner leistungsstarken Graka was machen kann oder ob man ne teure Quadro oder Fire GL brauch. 

Auf was sind die CAD programme optimiert ? Quuad oder Dual?

Reichen 4GB Ram?


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Du brauchst keine teure Quadro oder Fire GL Karte. Vorteile hier sind zwar selektierte Komponenten und ein sehr guter Support, was man aber meist nicht braucht. Eine Karte mit mehr als 512 MiB Speicher ist sehr vorteilhaft.

Als Prozessor würde ich dir definitiv einen Intel-Quad-Core empfehlen, da nahezu kein Programm AMD-Prozessoren einwandfrei unterstützt. Renderarbeit verlangt viele MHz und gerne auch mehrere Threads bzw. Kerne.

Zum Arbeitsspeidher: 4 GiB reichen, es gibt aber auch Programme, die bei sehr großen Baugruppen auch gerne 8 GiB nehmen. Ist aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## rabensang (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Also müsste man theoretisch erst das Programm kennen und danach das System zusammenstellen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Das wäre zumindest ein guter Ansatz. So kann man das Geld besser einteilen, je nachdem was für Sachen alles gebraucht werden. Nicht zu vergessen, dass ein Arbeitsrechner möglichst lautlos zu Werke geht. Nichts ist nerviger als 10 Stunden am Tag neben einem lauten Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*



Klutten schrieb:


> Als Prozessor würde ich dir definitiv einen Intel-Quad-Core empfehlen, da nahezu kein Programm AMD-Prozessoren einwandfrei unterstützt.


Kannst du das näher erläutern??
Weil so wirklich glauben kann ichs nicht...


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Jein. Ich arbeite nun 18 Jahre mit CAD/CAM-Programmen und jeder - aber auch wirklich jeder - Vertriebspartner hat uns in den vielen Jahren von AMD abgeraten. Einer meiner damaligen Chefs war auch mal der Meinung, dass das nicht so sein kann. Ende vom Lied: Ich musste mich 2 Monate mit einem instabilen Rechner rumschlagen, habe mehr als 100 Stunden Arbeit in den Sand gesetzt und mein Chef durfte mir eine neue Workstation für mehr als ~10.000 Euro hinstellen. Inklusive der ersten AMD-Workstation waren da mal eben ~17.000 Euro in den Sand gesetzt.

In vielen Telefonaten mit diversen Hotlines bin ich auch über die Jahre immer wieder ausgelacht worden, wenn ich mal das Thema AMD und Stabilität angesprochen habe. Viele der wirklich großen Softwarehäuser geben dies natürlich nicht auf ihren Homepages zu, aber so eine Software kauft man auch nicht im Laden, sondern persönlich von Ing. zu Ing.

Ich würde das Risiko daher nicht eingehen, da Stabilität das Wichtigste im CAD-Bereich ist. Bei Stundenlöhnen von mehr als 130-180 Euro sollte man darauf schon achten - sonst sind schnell große Summen und viel Zeit verpulvert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Wenn dem wirklich so ist, wie du sagst, ist das ziemlich dreist/arrogant von den Softwareherstellern...

Wobei ich nicht ausschließen möchte, das euer System nicht so ganz heile gewesen ist...


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Was wäre eine gute Graka. Reicht eine 9800GTX+?


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Mach doch einfach mal eine Zusammenstellung. Vielleicht passt sogar eine GTX260 in den Preisrahmen.

Grundlegend ist aufgrund der Treiber (Cuda-Unterstützung) eine Karte von Nvidia vorzuziehen. Auch sind die Treiber generell etwas unproblematischer als die von AMD.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Naja das dürfte schon so funktioniern wie du das Planst aber mit was möchte er den zeichnen?
Weil richtige Cad Rechner für catia kostetn bis zu 20000€!
MFG


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Man kann auch ohne Workstation-Komponenten einen brauchbaren CAD-Rechner zusammenstellen. Catia sollte allerdings aufgrund des Preises eh aus dem Raster fallen. Das kauft man sich selbstredend als Firma und nicht als Privatperson.

Je nachdem was hier alles gebraucht wird, kommt man mit 700-1000 Euro gut hin.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Ja klar Catia in der Standart Version kostet 8000€ im Jahr aber ich glaube auch das das schon hinbekommbar sein sollte! Aber wie du schon gesagt hast einen Intel Quad Cpu!
MFG


----------



## Jami (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Also ich kann Klutten nur zustimmen, am wichtigsten ist ein Quadcore mit möglichst hohem Takt, INTEL ist da wirklich besser. Die Grafikkarte ist da eher zweitrangig.  Ich würde aber zu 8Gb Ram raten, da wiegesagt die Ressourcen je nach Größe des Projektes schnell erschöpft sind. 
Und 20000€-Rechner sind wirklich nur was für prof. Workstations, die Leistungsvorteile rechtfertigen den Mehrpreis oft nicht, und die Mehrleistung sind für Privatleute eigentlich unerheblich. Meine Meinung. 
Es wäre halt wirklich nützlich zu wissen, welche Software du so planst, bzw. in welche Richtung das ungefähr gehen soll.


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Also wird auch ein 64Bit Betriebssystem fällig.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Jein. Windows 2000 oder Server 2008 unterstützen auch mehr als 4 GiB in einer 32Bit-Version. Tendenziell würde ich den Einsatz von Server 2008 empfehlen, da sich Vista leider nur in der 64Bit-Variante mit dem Speicher nutzen lässt. Zudem gibt es bei vielen CAD-Programmen noch Instabilitäten auf 64Bit-Systemen. 

Hier wäre aber erst mal gut zu wissen, welche Software eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Das weiss er ja selber noch nicht, was es sein soll

Bei Alternate gibt es ungefähr 2mio Server Varianten, welche soll ich nehmen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Windows Server 2008 Standard. Die nutze ich selbst und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Für welchen Zweck möchte dein Bekannter denn eine CAD-Software einsetzen?


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Für Schlappe 650€

Ich glaub da macht er nicht mit. Und ein normales OS wie XP oder Vista funktioniert nicht?

Er ist Elektriker und will für es für Häuser und deren Kabelverlegung einsetzen.

Edit:

Welches CAD Programm wäre denn da zu empfehlen und preisgünstig


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Da er also keine aufwändigen Konstruktionen plant, kann er getrost auf Windows XP und die damit nutzbaren ~3-3,5 GiB setzen.


----------



## rabensang (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Also er kann sich nicht entscheiden. Deswegen habe ich ihm Angeboten ein Aufrüst Packet zu schnüren, welches er später erweitern kann. 

Also:

CPU:    Intel Pentium Dualcore E5200 (wird später durch einen Quad ersetzt)
MOBO: Asus P5Q-EM (wegen RAID und übergangsweise Grafik onboard)
RAM:   Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 2x2GB
HDD:   2x500gb WD
NT:     Corsair VX550W (um alle möglichkeiten offen zu halten)
DVD:   Samsung
Tower:Coolermaster Sileo 500


Falls er sich entschieden hat was er will kann er das System mit ner Graka und nen Quad aufrüsten.

Ich denke das Passt erstmal so.

*
*


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*



> CPU: Intel Pentium Dualcore E5200 (wird später durch einen Quad ersetzt)
> MOBO: Asus P5Q-EM (wegen RAID und übergangsweise Grafik onboard)


Ich habe gerade exakt diese Konfiguration hier und will ebenfalls das RAID nutzen - Fehlanzeige. Das Board geht in den nächsten Tagen zum zweiten Mal an Asus zurück, da es sich nicht mal fehlerfrei mit einer Platte installieren lässt.

Im letzten Monat habe ich dieses Board dann auch noch 2x verbaut -> immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, dass sich kein RAID installieren lässt. Diese beiden Boards laufen aber zumindest mit einer Platte fehlerfrei, sodass es dort keinen Grund zum Umtausch gab.

Da ich (auch aus optischen Gründen) ein ähnliches Board haben möchte, tendiere ich jetzt zum XFX Geforce 9300, welches ebenfalls über RAID und Onboard-Grafik verfügt. 

Momentan gehe ich also von einem generellen Problem der SB aus, da wir die Boards mit fünf verschiedenen RAID-Systemen getestet haben, die sich aber alle auf einem Board mit X38 oder X48 fehlerfrei installieren ließen.

PS: der Rest der Konfiguration sieht doch nett aus.

Falls also jemand ähnliches erlebt hat, darf er sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich habe wortwörtlich die Schnauze voll und brauche wieder einen funktionierenden Rechner.


----------



## rabensang (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Ich werde dann beide Boards bestellen und eins wieder zurück schicken.

Falls ich irgendein Problem damit haben sollte sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Das hört sich gut an. Freue mich auf Rückmeldung. Unsere Plattensammlung zum Testen waren:

2X WD Raptor 74 Gb
2x Samsung F1 1 TB
2x Samsung F1 750 GB
2x WD Black 1600 BEKT 160 GB
2x Seagate 1,5 TB


----------



## rabensang (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Da schwinden meine chancen gegen null.  Ist eigentlich Raid von nöten?


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Nein, außer für mich. Ich komme seit Jahren nicht um die Spielerei eines RAID 0 herum, genau so wenig wie um ein SLI-System. Ich steh halt drauf. ^^

Vielleicht trudelt hier diese Woche noch das Geforce 9300 ein, davon erhoffe ich mir einiges.


----------



## rabensang (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen ob das Teil was taugt. 

Aber ich denke schon. Weil Nvidia und XFX.


----------



## mario mutant (10. August 2010)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Wie ist die Geschichte denn nun ausgegangen? Den ich Such ein preiswertes System für die Arbeit mir Solid Works. 

Ist es nach wie vor Ratsam auf Intel zu setzen? Bin eigentlich AMD Anhänger und würde nur sehr ungern zu Intel greifen und wenn möglich auch auf ATI Grafikkarten. 

Wie sieht eigentlich die Stabilität mit Solidworks auf Windows 7 x64 aus?


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen und verstehe nicht was Klutten da meint. wenn das nicht eine monster echtzeit rendering mehrkern 8 TFTs multiscreen workstaion ist, versteh ich nicht wie du auf ne workstation um 10-17k € kommst. BTW was für ein CAD system verwendest du da??
wegen SolidWorks und preisweres System, ich arbeite auf SolidEdge (dürfte so ziemlich das selbe sein, was ich so von SW kollegen gehört habe) auf einem stink normalen Dell rechner. 
alles kein problem damit ordentlich zu arbeiten. wenn du aber riesen baugruppen hast sollte es unbedingt ein 64 bit system sein. mit SE gibts da oft probleme wenns zu gross wird.

edit:
ich hab mir da mal die älteren posts angesehn und ehrlich, ich packs nimma.
eine Catia Workstation 20k??
was soll das bitte für ein rechner sein??
hab da mal nach "CAD Workstations" gesucht um 20k ist das eine mit 2 Xeon 6kernen (3,33ghz), 96 GB ram und ner Quadro 5800...
Man, sowas braucht kein mensch. oder wenn Catia sowas wirklich braucht sollte man sich aber auf schnellstem weg nach nem anderen system umsehen.

edit:
@mario
Ich würde schon auf ein intel/NV system setzen obwohl ich selber auch mit AMD/ATI noch keine probleme hatte. speziell wenn es keine CAD zertifizierte Hardware ist, bist du mit Intel/NV auf der sichereren seite.
achja, für Win 7 x64 brauchst du SW 2010 oder 2011.

und nochmal edit^^:
hab da mal ein paar teile rausgesucht:
MB: http://geizhals.at/a399480.html oder http://geizhals.at/a411319.html
weiss jetzt nicht was ich vom DFI halten soll, dachte nicht dass die so billig sind.
CPU: http://geizhals.at/a490107.html
RAM: http://geizhals.at/a439574.html
weiss net wieviel mehr das tripple channel bringt, wenns unnötig ist dann vielleicht doch auf ein billigeres 1156 er system wechseln.
Graka: weiss ich auch net was wichtiger ist, grosse Speicheranbindung dann die http://geizhals.at/a394443.html oder wenn das speicherinterface nicht so wichtig ist eine 460 zb die http://geizhals.at/a548328.html.


----------



## Mic08 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Hallo Forum  ,

BRAUCHE EURE HILFE ZUM GLEICHEN THEMA, WÄRE SEHR NETT WENN IHR MIR HELFEN WÜRDET:
Bin grade im neuen Job als Bautechniker und bekomme eventuell schon morgen meinen neuen PC (wollte mein Chef mit mir morgen kaufen), habe mir hier soweit auch schon alles wichtige durchgelesen aber vielleicht gehts ja für mich etwas Individueller. Den PC benötige ich für folgendes (PREIS max. 600€):

CAD-Software - AutoCAD 2010/2011
Grafik-Software - Photoshop CS3
Office Paket 2003
Detailzeichnungen - Akustikkassetten,Profile, U-Schienen usw.
Bildbearbeitung
Ausführungszeichnungen
3D-Visualisierungen - keine großen Projekte nur 1-2Räume jeweils mit unserem Produkt (Ruhemodule)

Meine Fragen:
Kann ich wenn ich einen neuen PC mit Win7 64bit kaufe auch Office 2003 nutzen oder muss ich dafür extra eine Office 2003 64bit Version kaufen?
Benötige ich überhaupt für das was ich oben aufgelistet hab eine 64bit version oder reicht eine 32bit Version?
Bekomme ich für 600€ was brauchbares? will natürlich auch ohne große Probleme arbeiten.
WO bekomme ich so einen PC am besten und schnellsten? Bekomme ich den auch bei Media Markt/Saturn oder so? Soweit ich weiß sind die eigentlich alle immer Game-Optimiert usw.


Selber zusammenstellen ist nicht möglich weil ich den morgen haben muss, spätestens Montag.

Dazu bräuchte ich auch noch für die Heimarbeit mit Excel/Word/Outlook/PDFs einen Laptop, wo kann ich da sparen? Darf zwar 500€ kosten, aber so einer brauch ja z.B. keine gute Grafikkarte oder Quadcore wenn ich damit nur normale Büroarbeiten erledige? Dieser soll auch als zweiter Bildschirm für den neuen PC auf der Arbeit dienen! Ein 22" Monitor für den PC ist schon vorhanden!


VIELEN DANK IM VORRAUS

Lieben Gruß

Mic08


----------



## Psytis (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

autocad ist ja da ziemlich genügsam, aber mit 600€ kannst auch nicht viel machen.
den PC würde ich nich bei MM/Saturn holen, beim Laptop ist es egal.

so hab mal was zusammengestellt, bin etwas drüber
cpu: Intel Core i5-650, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80616I5650) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
mobo: ASUS P7P55-M, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAW1-G0EAY0K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ram: Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-1333) (KHX1333C9D3B1K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
hdd: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB, SATA II (WD5001AALS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
graka: PNY Verto GeForce GTX 460 XLR8, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GMGX460N2H1GZPB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
case: Xigmatek Asgard II orange | Geizhals.at Deutschland
dvd: LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
OS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-00603) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ca 620€

beim Laptop könnt ich mir sowas in etwa vorstellen
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a573842.html


----------



## Psytis (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*



Mic08 schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte ich auch noch für die Heimarbeit mit Excel/Word/Outlook/PDFs einen Laptop, wo kann ich da sparen? Darf zwar 500€ kosten, aber so einer brauch ja z.B. keine gute Grafikkarte oder Quadcore wenn ich damit nur normale Büroarbeiten erledige? Dieser soll auch als zweiter Bildschirm für den neuen PC auf der Arbeit dienen! Ein 22" Monitor für den PC ist schon vorhanden!
> 
> 
> VIELEN DANK IM VORRAUS
> ...



einen laptop kannst du nicht als 2t monitor auf einem anderen pc verwenden


----------



## Phil1985 (5. April 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Hallo,

habe ein ähnliches Problem wie Mic08.

Benötige einen neuen Rechner fürs Studium (Maschbau) Budget max. 1000€. Will nicht selber bauen da ich keine Ahnung davon habe und möchte das der Rechner stabil läuft.
Programme Autocad Catia etc.

Habe da mal ein Auge auf PC-System - CAD Workstation i5-2500 Quadro 2000 8GB RAM - rocketPC.de geworfen. 
Was haltet ihr davon?
Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Phil


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Ich hatte auf meinem AMD-Rechner mit CAD-Programmen nie Probleme.
Hatte mitunter: Inventor, NX6, CoCreate


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*



Phil1985 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein ähnliches Problem wie Mic08.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

ich würde Dir empfehlen, selbst einen Rechner zusammenzustellen, und dann z.B. bei hardwareversand zusammenbauen zu lassen (20€). Kommt trotzdem i.d.R. günstiger und Du hast hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut (v.a. Netzteil). Außerdem würde ich Dir empfehlen, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, sonst wird's schnell unübersichtlich hier drin 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Phil1985 (6. April 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Selber Zusammenstellen macht nur Sinn wenn man davon Ahnung hat, mir ist wichtig das das Ding Funktioniert und getestet ist.
Bin nur Anwender und kein PC Spezialist.

Noch jemand Anregungen oder Vorschläge?

Gruß

Phil


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: CAD Rechner für max. 700€*

@Phil1985

Mach wie gesagt einen eigenen Thread auf, und gib folgende Informationen mit an: Möchtest du die Option haben, zu übertakten? Möchtest Du auch damit zocken? Wenn ja in welcher Auflösung?
Betriebssystem vorhanden oder nicht? Peripheriegeräte vorhanden?

Softy


----------

